# how fast do green terrors grow?



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

I just wanna know how fast/slow do they grow? Given that there are clean water parameters, nutritious food variety, and ample tank space.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

How big is your tank?

In a good size tank they grow preddy fast up to a sertan point. After a few inches there growth slows down.

If your trying to get them to grow fast, do 2 water changes a week. Feed them frozen food ex.beef heart,blood worms,brime shrimp. This has all the nutraints in it your fish needs to live a long happy life lol.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

some more


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Dont expect it to grow anymore than 1/2" tops per month. They arent exactly fast growers.


----------



## Amber's Geo (Aug 23, 2005)

jesterx626 said:


> I just wanna know how fast/slow do they grow? Given that there are clean water parameters, nutritious food variety, and ample tank space.
> [snapback]1180760[/snapback]​


I've had mine for 5 or 6 months, growth from his 2" purchase length to 3.5" was rapid but now it seems to have slowed.


----------



## polomax24 (Jun 14, 2005)

After it hits 5" mark, it grows painfully slow.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

my guy didnt grow much at first.

then i switched him food....

now he comes out more, is more aggressive, and has put on weight like Roseanne at an All-you-can-eat buffet


----------



## Amber's Geo (Aug 23, 2005)

Puff said:


> my guy didnt grow much at first.
> 
> then i switched him food....
> 
> ...


I'm still having a lot of trouble feeding mine, the only consistent success is earth worms and other fish! I've tried just about every kind of dried and frozen food available but he's not interested, no signs of illness I should add. He's got a tank to himself and perfect water conditions .... Is this just a fussy fish?


----------



## cichlind (Jun 14, 2005)

Amber said:


> Puff said:
> 
> 
> > my guy didnt grow much at first.
> ...


He must be just fussy. My does not like earth worms while the parrot fish gobbles them up. He will eat them eventually after the worm has been wiggling around at the bottom. My GT prefers pellets of all kind, then krill and flakes, and finally dried cube worms and earth worms in that order. Of course he loves live blood worms and other small fish but I have read negative/dirty comments about both blood worms and feeder fish.


----------



## UK calvus (Aug 11, 2005)

Don't mention feeder fish to Amber's Geo.....


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

My GT is growing reallllllly slow too


----------

